# My chick brooder!!



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have gotten my brooder set up! Expecting to get chicks tomorrow or next week


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

Does anyone know what are some good breeds for cold weather?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

To many to list, but you could try googling cold hardy chicken breeds to see a full selection. Personally I own Anocna, Andalusian, Barred Rock, Silkies, Cochins, Red sex link, Easter Egger, and Lakenvelders and all have done well in Wisconsin with -25 F temps.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks good! Just missing the fluff balls ! Where do you live at? The breeds listed above we have and we live in New Hampshire. It gets pretty cold here!


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

There are many cold hardy. A big concern is frostbite. But just look for breeds with smaller combs to reduce risk.


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks alot guys cant wait to fill it up with some cute little guys! I was curious about the hardy breeds because i am not going to have a heat source in the coop once they are older. We have hot summers and mild cold winters but it drops to about 20 F at the coldest nights here in northern virginia


----------

